# Replacing clutch



## mindbullet (Oct 15, 2007)

I am replacing the clutch in my 99 Sentra. It has the 1.6L engine. I have all the wiring loose. I took the starter off. I think I have all of the bolts loose holding the transaxle to the engine. Two from the mount at the front of the car, two at the top of the transaxle, two from the mount towards the rear and two at the bottom. I also have the shifter linkage unbolted. When I start to lower the jack and wiggle at the transaxle it does not budge. Am I missing a bolt or something? Any tips for getting this thing to slide out? I am doing this by myself and using a regular jack, not a transmission jack. Also I forgot to mention, yes the axle are out of the car as well.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Keep yankin' on it, beat on it, pry on it. The transmission input shaft might be stuck on the pilot bushing/bearing in the middle of the flywheel, either that or it's frozen/rusted in place...
Come to think of it, I'm not even 100% sure these vehicles have pilot bushings/bearings, so I could be 100% wrong. Hope I'm not...but could happen...


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

there are some bolts back by the firewall that are difficult to see, by the rear engine mount.
one has its head inside, hard to see.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

flange below


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Just so I'm ahead of my own game with my '98 200SX/SE (1.6L/manual, original clutch, good shape now, but I'm sure it'll go at the least opportune moment as crap like that happens that way)...
How many bolts are in that picture? I can either count 7 or 10, with a few alignment pins/dowels in there.


----------



## mindbullet (Oct 15, 2007)

Okay, I am pretty sure I have them all out. I won't be ably to get under it again till Thursday. I work till then. I'll probably just need to pry and yank as advised above. How heavy is it? I'm doing this alone and don't have a trans jack, just regular floor jack. I do have a nice engine hoist though. any good ideas on where to connect a chain to hoist it back up in the air?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

did you find the one with its head inside the transmission mount bracket at the back near the firewall?

I think they are all bolts, the dowel is hollow from memory.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Mine came apart easily once the bolts are out.
I think you have a bolt left or two.
my transmission jack was to big to fit in the space....so i used a floor jack.
not too heavy to balance on the floor jack ok.
I could lift it and move it around by myself and I am not young or a mussel man.


----------



## mindbullet (Oct 15, 2007)

Okay I got mine in, finally. I tell you that bolt at the transmission mount closest to the firewall was a mother to line up. I finally had to loosen up the other bolts on the mount, get a pry bar and pry up in the mount while my gf put the bolt in and got it started. That one is a two man job. After that I went up top to start plugging in wiring connectors. Now ladies and gentlemen I just want to say, the first thing you must do on this car when you get the tranny mounted back to the block is insert the speed sensor to its rightful home. If you don't you may have an outer body experience as I did. I was putting the bolt back on that holds the wiring plug to the top of the tranny. It is located just below the starter. Well my socket slipped off the extension as I was tightening and I heard the socket drop. Was it under the car? No. I desperately searched all over the place. Finally my heart sank as I accepted the fact that the socket had to have fallen into the huge hole where I should have had the speedo sensor. I had to walk away. When I came back I decided maybe it hadn't fallen to far. I felt around in the hole and I could feel the gears but no socket. Finally I ran my telescoping magnet inside the hole. I moved around slowly and I felt a click. I lifted a little and it felt heavier. Could it be? Yes, when I pulled it out the socket was at the end of my magnet. I eased ti ti the back of the transmission and dropped the whole thing once I was clear of the hole. LUCKY!!! Otherwise it would have been tranny disassembling time. Everything else went together easy cheesy. Now my 1.6L Sentra will even spin the tires on pavement thanks to the Fidenza lightweight flywheel I put in. Big difference. 

Floor jack was fine. Pilot bushing in the kit is not needed. Thanks to everyone for their input.


----------



## californiablack (Sep 20, 2010)

*clutch replace lining*

how much does clutch lining cost? i think i need to replace it. my car is nissan california, my mechanic told me i need to replace it. thank you


----------

